# Kyoga Flamebacks at it again



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Last night as I was on my way to bed I noticed this goin' on:









All fired up









Let's dance









Look closely to see the egg









Tickle the egg spots









Flip around and do it again

Of course they chose the back corner near the filter when there was algae on the inside of the glass and water spots on the outside.

Kevin


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Beautiful! How big is that male?


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

very very nice!!!


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Great fish and great pics

:thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: Very nice indeed  
xris :thumb:


----------

